# scorpion tank setup pics



## BOAMAD24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lets c your Scorpion tank setups:2thumb:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Someone had to do it...


----------



## BOAMAD24 (Oct 1, 2011)

:lol2:nice but not wat I was after:lol2:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

BOAMAD24 said:


> :lol2:nice but not wat I was after:lol2:


Ahh, you must have meant one of these bad boys then...


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> Ahh, you must have meant one of these bad boys then...
> 
> image


Epic:no1:


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Theres no need to be a jerk. Clearly he wanted to see one of these:


----------



## BOAMAD24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yea thats the 1 I was after :lol2:


----------



## BOAMAD24 (Oct 1, 2011)

Now how about some scorpion setup pics:2thumb:


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok here you go:










My Hoffmannius Spinigerus enclosure. It's only a small juvenile atm, I plan on moving it into a larger clearseal aquarium once it is fully grown. I'll probably keep the layout similar, minus the water bowl.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Emperor Scorpion 6 months old


----------

